# Suggestions for a 48" wide pocket door



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

In my house I have framed in the hardware for a 48" wide by 80" tall pocket door. Now I need a door. I'm looking for comments and suggestions. The door can be up to 1-3/4" thick.

One option would be to build a conventional frame-and-panel door from solid stock.

Another option would be to build up a door from plywood. I was thinking of using a 1/4" plywood "core" (48" x 80"), and then glue on strips of 3/4" plywood to provide the look of a style and rail construction. If necessary I could pocket hole the butt joints in the 3/4" ply strips that form the "frame" before gluing it to the 1/4" core. Adding trim from solid stock around the edges of the 3/4" ply frame would give it a conventional frame-and-panel look. I could even emulate raised panels by adding 3/4" rectangles centered in each of the frame openings and adding trim around these rectangles to produce a raised panel look.

I'm thinking the plywood option is more likely to give me a flat door that stays flat. I haven't built a door before.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## HCC (Mar 1, 2010)

Does the pocket door hardware you have have a weight rating because both of your methods will result in an extremely heavy door at 48" wide, most of those kits are made for a max of 36" or for 48" a 2 door split. A solid door is going to be much lighter easier to build and less troublesome than the plywood door that has been trimmed out. Since you mentioned that you have never made a door before a good material to pratice with is 2x's as they are inexpensive and already the right thickness and if your anything like me will destroy at first couple attempts. For these the freud door set for the router is pretty easy to learn with.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

The hardware has a 200lb weight limit.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with Brandon, make the door with real wood. Its a great skill builder. Remember the 2 x material is only to practice on. It will not stay straight. It has the wrong moisture content. When you are ready to make the final door use kiln dried wood.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

As a remodeling contractor I deal with decisions similar to this all the time.

The design style is dictated by the overall style of the house. If it is a traditional house with frame and panel doors or a modern aesthetic with slab doors, then in each case I match it appropriately.

Or we choose door, trim, and hardware to completely change a look. To me the design is the driving force behind the decisions and then the appropriate engineering and construction can be figured out.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

You might want to think about if you want any glass in the door. I did one in my basement and used glass doors to let the light come through. Just a thought.


----------

